# I Love it Loud



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

At my age, being able to afford quality equipment, my volume knob knows no bounds. Hahahhaha, that is until the cops show up... childish, I know.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

nova said:


> At my age, being able to afford quality equipment, my volume knob knows no bounds. Hahahhaha, that is until the cops show up... childish, I know.


Not childish at all. Just natural male instinct pushing the limits and boundaries of our toys. Now if the cops are showing up…um…well…maybe a little bit?


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

That is why I live in the country, 2 cornscalas and 2 cornwalls and the cops don't show up


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That's what I love my basement theater space, the volume can go much higher than if it's on the main floor


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I also play it loud until other people enter the room & ask to turn volume down.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's why I live in the middle of an 82 acre property..Nearest neighbor is 3K. away!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What? What? Did you say LOUD...............Nice!!!!!! :hsd:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

3 out of 3 family members in my home love music loud with bass you can feel, 2 of 3 neighbors are deaf, the other is always hammered drunk.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Loud is where it's at!!! Depending on the music that is. Supertramp is one of my fav's for loud, and the Doors just scream "turn up the volume"!!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

dougc said:


> 3 out of 3 family members in my home love music loud with bass you can feel, 2 of 3 neighbors are deaf, the other is always hammered drunk.


Best post I've read in a long time.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

:bigsmile:I too love music and movies loud. It must also be clear.I am proud to have done this on a somewhat modest, somewhat wife approved budget. However I need to purchase an spl meter to mitigate hearing loss.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Full disclosure, I am considerate to my neighbors so the volume goes down before 10 o'clock rolls around. And the police have yet to show up... at this address.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Move often, eh.
LOL


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

:bigsmile:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I was home alone for a couple hours last night.
Broke out the trusty (haha) rat shack SPL meter and watched the needle while I was listening to some music.
The level on average hovered between 70 - 75dB with the occasional needle peg.
This is what I would consider my normal listening level when no one else is around trying to converse.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Blainetsuds said:


> :bigsmile:I too love music and movies loud. It must also be clear. I am proud to have done this on a somewhat modest, somewhat wife approved budget. However I need to purchase an spl meter to mitigate hearing loss.


If you have an iPhone or Android phone, get The SPL Meter app by Andrew Smith ($0.99) from the Apple Store or Android Market. SPL Meter is part of a set of professional grade test and measurement tools for iOS by Studio Six Digital.

http://www.studiosixdigital.com/audiotools-modules-2/spl-modules/spl_meter.html


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Good idea about the app, I have a free android app on my phone now, but it only goes up to 80db. My normal listening level ( when alone ) pegs this app at 80db. Does the app you mentioned range above this level? Thanks.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

The SPL Meter app has a 140dB top range.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think it must be a limitation of the phone, I have tried several of those apps and they all peg out at 80.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool , thanks. I will give your suggestion of the app a try.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Phone limitation. Mine pegs at 100 dB, plenty for home systems but not for concerts.

Was a little bit worried about bothering the neighbors with the upstairs system turned up high, until I went outside to measure it and found I could barely hear it next to the house, around 60 dB. Even lower with the basement system cranked up. No worries for most people's real-world systems, although it never hurts to check.

Edit: Subwoofer frequencies go right through most walls, that could make a difference.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

No SPL level limitation with my iPhone. Here's a screenshot of the app showing a maximum SPL measurement of a little over 102dB, which was as much as my ears could tolerate for more than a few moments. 

You need to go into the app settings menu and select the appropriate microphone range for the environment. With the internal mic, low range covers 30-100dBA. High range extends the range to 50-120dBA. 

Studio Six Digital also sells a microphone for the iPhone that goes with the app, to make more accurate measurements.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Apparently Galaxy S3 is limited to 81 dB - 84 dB maximum.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes it must be my phone, I have a galaxy nexus (3 years old ) topping out at 80db. We recently had some sound measurements done at work. The tec. doing measurements said they use 85db as the danger level for hearing damage. Over long term exposures.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I listen loud at least once a week when the wife is at work and shut it down by 9:00 pm , I will crank it up to 90-105 db for a song or two but in general keep it at 70-85db with peaks of 90 - 100 , I always keep the meter near by at all times and at higher levels keep it under the allotted time for damage to occur.


----------

